# Garlic to make food more attractive to fish



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I have been following the garlic stories in helping to get fish to eat.
Garlic guard isn't availible in my area so,the last few nights I have tried something with my rhom since he's not very happy with the last batch of smelt I bought.
I placed about 15 granules of garlic powder in the water I thaw smelt in. Once thawed,I quickly rinsed smelt and tossed it in. There was a huge reduction in time for him to grab the food.
He would mouth the smelt before and drop it 2 or 3 times, with the powder in the thawing water, he grabs the food right away.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Using Garlic Guard definitley helps. I was a little unsure at first when I heard of it. 
I bought some and tried it on some pellets for my friends (Inflade's) reds and Iv'e never seen P's gobble up pellets so fast!

I use Garlic guard on my pellets now with not much luck though








My P's aren't used to pellets yet. But I'm not blaming the Garlic Guard..That stuff works!


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

this is interesting.

Does the rhom become dependant on garlic to entice him to eat?


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

I used to do this with my reds sometimes









It is a great trick if your P's dont eat everyday and you want to fill them up the day before a trip.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

fubbotubo said:


> this is interesting.
> 
> Does the rhom become dependant on garlic to entice him to eat?


I just bought some new smelt this weekend, I doubt I'll have to use galic.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres a better tip extract garlic oil from jell caps,,and inject into fish or what ever..


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

cueball said:


> heres a better tip extract garlic oil from jell caps,,and inject into fish or what ever..


thats a good idea. what about rubbing a garlic clove on the flesh of the fish?

Are there any negative effects if the smelt is not rinsed before feeding?

Are rhoms picky about the condition of the fish they are eating? (frost burnt, storing it with other frozen fish in the same container, etc.)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

actual the only way i could get my home made food to work out was to let it get frost biten that put the final hardning touch to it now it dont fall apart in the water


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I wouldn't use anymore than needed of anything..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

actualy my self i wouldnt use garlic powder the cookin kind anyways,,, wouldnt that have unwanted salts for food flavoring?


----------



## mizzi (Aug 14, 2007)

cueball said:


> actualy my self i wouldnt use garlic powder the cookin kind anyways,,, wouldnt that have unwanted salts for food flavoring?


i too am having some trouble with a P who hasnt eaten in like 2 or 3 days or so...i just put some fresh shrimp in there and still...nothing. i have some garlic salt/powder in the kitchen right now, i too would like to know if this is a bad call. anyone?


----------



## jackjones04 (Sep 9, 2007)

mizzi said:


> actualy my self i wouldnt use garlic powder the cookin kind anyways,,, wouldnt that have unwanted salts for food flavoring?


i too am having some trouble with a P who hasnt eaten in like 2 or 3 days or so...i just put some fresh shrimp in there and still...nothing. i have some garlic salt/powder in the kitchen right now, i too would like to know if this is a bad call. anyone?
[/quote]
I don't know how to make my pirana eat im worried wat should i do


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

garlic should help what kinda fish you got? some times thay fast thay can go months with out food, i bet you just bought your fish/fishs right?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My P would touch the smelt shrimp or anything but beef heart he would eat. I tried Hikari Gold and he DEVOURS THEM! Try it out. I bought a tetra brand cichlid sticks and he wont touch them. Experiment is key. I just found out my landlord owned a petstore for 20 some odd years!!! He has a beef heart recipe (which I know isnt good for the P) and he said the one thing he knows is that fish LOVE GARLIC! 
Good luck. Oh and instead of spending $10.00 on the Hikari I asked if they used it to feed the cichlids for sale (they did) so he hooked me up with a bit for free to check it out.











piranagangster said:


> actualy my self i wouldnt use garlic powder the cookin kind anyways,,, wouldnt that have unwanted salts for food flavoring?


i too am having some trouble with a P who hasnt eaten in like 2 or 3 days or so...i just put some fresh shrimp in there and still...nothing. i have some garlic salt/powder in the kitchen right now, i too would like to know if this is a bad call. anyone?
[/quote]
I don't know how to make my pirana eat im worried wat should i do
[/quote]


----------

